
React Lite: an implementation of React that optimizes for small script size - colinramsay
https://github.com/Lucifier129/react-lite
======
colinramsay
For mobile websites, I've always been concerned about the payload the user has
to download. Even with gzip I think react is a bit too hefty and so this is an
interesting project.

------
NikhilVerma
This is a really interesting project! One of my issues with React has been the
script size, and this one even seems quicker to boot.

Obviously it doesn't have certain things like React does but it's a perfect
library for mobile usage!

